# Ontario couple looking for a GS



## hct7

Hi all,

My husband and I are looking for a wonderful GS to help us realize our dream of having children. We are from Mississauga, Ontario and would like a GS who resides somewhere in Ontario. We have had issues with conceiving due to multiple fibroids and scar tissue in the uterus. We have 12 very good quality frozen embryos from our last IVF cycle. It is very important to us to maintain a good friendship with the potential GS and her family during the process and afterwards as well. We are genuinely good people and working professionals and would make amazing parents if given the chance! We want to be as involved as possible while respecting the potential GS's privacy. Please reply back to this thread if interested!

Thank you!!!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Please read the forum rules-
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/announcement.php?f=191&a=3

Solicitation or propositions of surrogacy, adoption or sperm donorship using the forums, private messages, or signatures features is strictly prohibited.


----------

